# Christmas music for Concert Band



## ralphb (Feb 11, 2015)

I offer you a YouTube link for my newly recorded christmas piece I wrote for the LPO Baden-Württemberg. The video is not public, so the link will expire tomorrow:

http://urlgone.com/a5690c/

Enjoy! Comments are always welcome.
The melodies I used are all German christmas songs. I wonder how much of them you know in the US/GB.


----------



## sherief (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice work! Very much enjoyed it. Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

A one day link is going to disappoint someone.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Missed it...........


----------



## ralphb (Feb 11, 2015)

Here you have it again.

http://urlgone.com/fa4630/

Cheers
Ralph


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks. Very good. This band junkie approves. :trp:


----------



## Truckload (Feb 15, 2012)

Why not put it on Soundcloud and leave it up?


----------



## ralphb (Feb 11, 2015)

Just in time on christmas it's open for public now:






Enjoy!

& Merry Christmas!


----------

